# Wasserproblem



## lauca (15. Sep. 2006)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe seit 3 Jahren einen recht großen Teich, der mir seit 2 Wochen durch eine merkwürdige Schicht auf der Oberfläche Probleme bereitet. Erst dachte ich an Algen, aber das Wasser unter der Schicht ist ganz klar. Bis jetzt fühlen sich auch die Bewohner (Bitterlinge, Teichmuscheln usw.) noch ganz wohl drin. Es sieht nur wirklich scheußlich aus. Hab mal 3 Bilder angehängt.Vielleicht kennt ja von Euch jemand das Problem. 
Danke für eine Antwort


----------



## karsten. (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Wasserproblem*

Hallo
bei dem Phänomen handelt es sich wohl um die sogenannte
_Kahmhaut
_ 
(einer meiner Lieblingsautoren)
leider nicht hier !

durch Kahmhaut kann der Gasaustausch gestört werden !

am besten mit leistungsstarkem Skimmer absaugen und entsorgen

schlechter aber auch wirksam:

 mit Luftpumpen oder Strömungspumpen "verquirlen"

oder ein paar Bahnen Rückenschwimmen  

mfG


----------



## Dr.J (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Wasserproblem*

Hallo Karsten,

"Kahmhaut" also. Habe ich noch nie gehört. Man lernt nie aus. In dem Beitrag ist die Ursache ganz gut beschrieben und du schreibst wie man es beseitigen kann, aber wie kann man die Entstehung verhindern?


----------



## karsten. (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Wasserproblem*

Hallo
die Faktoren sind vielfälltig und nur manche beeinflussbar

ich denke durch die z.Z. herrschende Wetterlage wird das Phänomen begünstigt
mit dem Tau wird zusätzlich viel Staub
niedergeschlagen während sich das Wasser schon abkühlt .
Staub Pollen und Nährstoffe mit Algen und Bakterien und deren Abbauprodukten aus dem Teich verbinden sich zur Kahmhaut
kein Regen , wenig Wind , große Temperaturunterschiede
und abnehmende Sonneneinstrahlung tun ein Übriges

wo geskimmert oder gefiltert oder geplanscht wird sollte DAS nicht auftreten 

mfG


----------



## lauca (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Wasserproblem*

Danke
für die Antworten. Allerdings muss ich dazu noch sagen, dass ich seit auftreten dieses Belages jeden Tag einen Sprenger laufen habe, der den halben Teich abdeckt und mit frischem Wasser aus dem eigenen Brunnen versorgt. Leider löst sich nichts auf oder sinkt ab. Das Wasser aus dem Brunnen ist es nicht, das hab ich geprüft.

Ich habe die Wasserwerte auch auf Härte und PH-Wert usw. getestet und sie sind ok. Ich würde aber gern eine Probe von einem Labor testen lassen. Weiss jemand, wo man das machen lassen kann?

Werde jetzt versuchen die Oberfläche abzusaugen. 
MfG


----------



## Annett (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Wasserproblem*

Moin,

auf der Seite die Karsten benannt hat, gibts noch mehr zu lesen.
Unter anderem wurde beobachtet dass zuwenig Wasserwechsel und damit zuviele Nährstoffe im Wasser die Bildung einer Kahmschicht fördern (Aquarium).
Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue, dann sehe ich wenig Wasserpflanzen dafür aber hohe, laubabwerfende Bäume :?
Hast Du mal nachgesehen, wieviel Schlamm sich am Teichgrund befindet? Vielleicht sind auch die letzten Tage/Wochen vermehrt Staub oder Pollen auf der Wasseroberfläche gelandet und schaffen so eine Nahrungsgrundlage für die Lebewesen in dieser Schicht.

Wichtige Wasserwerte (in Deinem Fall Nitrat, Ammonium/Ammoniak, Phosphat, Nitrit, Sauerstoff...) misst auch eine gute Zoohandlung. Aber egal was die messen, man sollte sich nicht gleich irgendwas aufschwatzen lassen-sie wollen nur verdienen.  
Füll eine Glaswasserflasche ohne Luftblasen mit dem Wasser und bring sie innerhalb kürzester Zeit dorthin (Erwärmung verändert ebenfalls die Werte). Die Werte läßt Du Dir aufschreiben und schreibst sie dann in den Thread hier.


----------

